# High Royds Asylum, December 2007



## Goldie87 (Dec 24, 2007)

Made a visit to High Royds today with Kezza. Apologies for the poor picture quality, the lighting was very poor and my cameras not the best. Was a good afternoon though, and good to see something different. Thanks to Kezza for driving and the company. 
Merry Christmas everyone!






Admin





Large open room





Cell with shutter still in place





Corridor





One of the ornate corridors in admin





The gate at the back of admin





Corridor near kitchens, presume the sockets lining the walls were for food trolleys, theres a similar set up at Severalls





The main kitchen, the photo doesn't do it justice at all





Tiling detail in admin





A very yellow office





A corridor of small rooms





Cartoon on the stairs





Pub sign





Room of murals





This area felt oddly untouched, furniture still laying round and soap and unused paper towels in the toilets.





Then we came across a couple of rooms stuffed with... stuff. Mattresses, furniture, lamps, clocks, fans, unused stationary, signs, ornaments


----------



## Kezza (Dec 24, 2007)

*High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Me and Goldie went to High Royds today on my first explore! It was brill! Really enjoyed it! Security where there when we got there but found our way in easy enough! Cant believe that the best bits where shut off! Have to find another way to get in there sometime! 
Well worth the 2 hour drive aswell!!!!!!


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Nice one, shame your camera had to die on you, but at least you got some shots from the phone! Thanks for driving and the company, was a good afternoon


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*

Nice explore Goldie. Love the tiles and the room full of stuff. That garden furniture is amazing and love the 70's lamps. 

Have a good Christmas.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

hey no worries! Was a brill day! have to go again! Was thinking about going Cane Hill oneday! Fancy it?


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Congrats on your first explore. Nice one.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Thanks. Was a great explore! Just want to do more now!!!! And i need a decent camara! Only had a £20 one from Tesco and that died so had to use my Sony Ericson W850i mobile!!!! Owell still captured the moment!


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*



Kezza said:


> Was thinking about going Cane Hill oneday! Fancy it?



Yes have to sort something out, pm sent. 
I like the 'corridor over road' shot, it looks a bit like im drunk, like im about to fall off the kerb or something!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

i generally like this one that i forgot to put up!


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Nice one Kezza, shame about picture quality but i think the experience is much more valuable than photos - especially with a first explore. Good on you.


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*

Very nicely done


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*

Good expore Goldie, Looks quite a big place, were you able to get access to all of the building?

Simon-G


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Nice work Kezza, I particuarly like the photo of the road going under the joinning buildings.

Simon-G


----------



## phill.d (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Nice little trip, glad you saw the place... Whats the score with all the best bits shut off? The place has been a walk in, access all areas easy place for ages, don't tell me security are stepping up now.. I've been 5 times in the last 2 months & it was no bother at all. Could you still access the clock tower Kezza?


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*



Simon-G said:


> Looks quite a big place, were you able to get access to all of the building?
> 
> Simon-G



Yes it is quite big, but some parts have already been demolished/converted, and theres a few people living there already. We didn't get to access all of whats left due to the fact it was getting dark. Some of the internal doors were also secured and we didn't have time to look round and find alternative access unfortunately.


----------



## phill.d (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*

Nice piccies Goldie.. It is a big place to get round so you did well getting what you did there.. You need to go twice to fit it all in i found.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*



phill.d said:


> Nice little trip, glad you saw the place... Whats the score with all the best bits shut off? The place has been a walk in, access all areas easy place for ages, don't tell me security are stepping up now.. I've been 5 times in the last 2 months & it was no bother at all. Could you still access the clock tower Kezza?



I don't know the exact details of how it was before, but yesterday some of the doors to the right side of admin were secured. Also the fire exits along the kitchen side of the main hall had cable ties on the push bars. When we were still outside the fence there was this security guy walking away from admin across the grass. Got in his car and drove away, didn't see him again. I had a feeling someone else had been in just prior to that, there was some guy looking suspicious driving around slowly near the access point!


----------



## phill.d (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Ok Goldie.. it sounds as if there having a half hearted attempt looking after the place. they've put those cable ties on before but they never last long.. It always makes why High Royds is so easy to others asylums considering it's a real gem, apart from the water damage were the lead has been stolen from the roof the place is in real good nick.. Why is this one so easy compared to really chaved places like Cane Hill and Whittingham i wonder?


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Is there something that don't fit in with their plans that they want rid of perhaps...


----------



## phill.d (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

Well i know there laying most of the builders off as the first phase developement flats are just not selling. If they can't sell those then they have no chance of making there money on any developement in admin. It would be in the developers best interest if the place got in such a poor state they could apply to have it flattened rather than all the added expense of restoring admin to it's former glory.. It seems the old ghosts of High Royds are begining to stir, least of all the young executive chap who' moved into a new flat and is woken at 3 a.m every morning by an old woman standing at the bottom of his bed holding a cup of tea! I believe most haunted were refused permission to film there in case it put off any potential new buyers too!


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*

That sounds about right as its the same everywhere, apartments just laying empty because there is not the demand for them. How long until there is a mysterious fire at High Royds i wonder?


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*

Just to tidy things up, I've merged the two High Royds threads and moved them to the correct forum. It seemed silly to have two threads about the same visit.

In future try to just make one post for each visit and then everyone who was on that trip can post their photos there, It makes things easier to view at a later date.

Cheers, RM


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*



Goldie87 said:


> That sounds about right as its the same everywhere, apartments just laying empty because there is not the demand for them. How long until there is a mysterious fire at High Royds i wonder?



Weird considering how much the government keeps going on about the need for new housing. Makes you want to start believing in conspiracy theories, especially as they're cohersing certain councils to develop on good agricultural land too. :icon_evil


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*



Foxylady said:


> Weird considering how much the government keeps going on about the need for new housing. Makes you want to start believing in conspiracy theories, especially as they're cohersing certain councils to develop on good agricultural land too. :icon_evil



Yes the main problem is there is a need for new affordable housing, but only expensive apartments are being built!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Today (24/12/07)*



Goldie87 said:


> Yes the main problem is there is a need for new affordable housing, but only expensive apartments are being built!



Developers-1
Everybody else-0


----------



## smileysal (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*

I love looking at pictures of High Royds, It always looks like it was an amazing looking place in it's hey day (if that's the right word ). Love all the gorgeous tiles around the place, some of which they painted over :icon_evilLove all the panelling that's in there as well. 

It's a shame it's not being looked after as well as it should (but the same as a few others that the developers want to be able to demolish :icon_evil). Hopefully they'll see sense and start looking after the old place.

My oldests dad's dad was in there (thankfully long before i ever met him lol) for alcohol related problems. They used to put people in for a type of rehab, and they were sposed to not be allowed to go to the pub at the bottom of the hospital fields. But ex's dad said they always used to get out and go to the pub. According to the ex, he said his dad was in and out of there loads of times. 

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*

Super tour, as all ways, beautiful building so much to see love the bars at the back of admin they give it a great no escape:icon_evil feel. Great report


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: High Royds Asylum, 24/12/07*

glad you made it in the end mate


----------

